# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  فستان زفاف ابنة الرئيس التركي يخالف كل التوقعات !!!

## mylife079

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ  
فستان زفاف ابنة الرئيس التركي يخالف كل التوقعات !!! 


تم عقد قران كبرى ، ابنة السيد عبد الله غول رئيس الجمهورية التركية بحضور رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان وعقيلته وعدد كبير من المدعويين ، 
وقد قام رئيس بلدية اسطنبول قادر طابتاش بعقد القران ، واجراء المراسيم الرسمية ، وشهد على العقد رئيس الوزراء التركي . 
ومن اللافت أن العروس كانت ترتدي ثوب زفاف ابيض جميل غير أن يغطي كافة أجزاء الجسد والرأس ويستوفي شروط الحجاب الشرعي ،  

 
كما قامت العروس بتقبيل يد أبيها أمام عدسات المصورين  
 
لفت الموضوع نظري وجائت الصور لتعكس صوره مخالفه لكل ما شاهدناه  

عن المجتمع التركي والتي نقلتها المسلسلات التركيه المشينه في الاونه الاخيره 

استغربت من مراسم الزواج وما استدعى اندهاشي هو الزي الاكثر من محتشم لكل من يظهر في الصور  

ولكل من شاهد المسلسلات التركيه وجعل من أزيائهم موضه يقتدي بها نقول ... 
هذه هي ابنة الرئيس التركي تلتزم بالحجاب الشرعي  
فلنجعل منها نموذج راقي نحتذي به فهي الأولى منا بإتباع موضة مسلسلات بلدها الا انها فضلت الحجاب والستر ..  

كل الشكر والامتنان للعروس الراقيه لما نشرته من رساله رائعة تكشف تمسكها بحجابها ودينها  
ونسأل الله أن تكون قدوه لغيرها ممن يتاح أمامهم فرص السفور لكنهم فضلو الحجاب والاحتشام  

اللهم بارك لهما وعليهما واجمع بينهما بخير

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

قضية اللباس غير الشرعي في أعراسنا انما تدل على جهل في الدين او ان الدين وقف حاجز ضد رغباتنا ونحن لا نريد شي يقف في اي طريق نسلكه لذلك نتجاهل رأي الشرع في هذه المسألة ونسقط عند اول اختبار حقيقي لمدى التزامنا وتطبيقنا لشرائع هذا الدين .... 

المهم اللي بيفيدني من هالموضوع انه الحزب الحاكم بتركيا ملتزم عى نفسه بس مش قادريعدل قرار منع الحجاب في الجامعات التركية تخيلوا !!!!!!

----------


## ريمي

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

قدوة رائعة التزامها بحجابها 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## keana

راااااااااااااااائعه الله يخليها

----------


## ملحم انا

الله يخليها ويستر عليها 

                                  نموذج يجب ان ياخذفيه للبنات العرببيات والمسلمات

                                               هيك الاحتشام لا بلا

----------


## M.Ballack

ما شاء الله عنها

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------


## غسان

_ نايس_

----------


## mylife079

شكرا غسان على المرور

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووووو

يسلمو

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة على المرور

----------


## دليلة

شي كثير رائع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا دليلة على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## mylife079

ياعيني عليكي يا زهرة

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا رولا على المرور

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

*شكرًا على المرور*

----------

